# Duda Con Falla En Amplificador 100W 2x 2SC5200



## blacktransistor (Jun 6, 2012)

Muy buenas noches, hago este pos porque, el día de ayer acabo de acomodar en un nuevo chasis el amplificador transistorizado de la pagina de la rockola, el cual tenia desde hace varios meces funcionando perfectamente, la cuestión es que el día de hoy tras hacer las conexiones hacia el preamp y de estar todo funcionando de maravilla, el sonido se empezó a distorsionar   y a reducir el volumen normal de salida a alto volumen (sin exceder los normalmente utilizados), y no solamente el sonido de la guitarra, si no también probando con conexiones a otros aparatos de pequeña señal, pienso que tal vez el nuevo disipador no fue suficiente, o hizo falta algún ventilador... bueno me gustaría que me ayudaran, para no hacer gastos en vano he ir mas a la segura, y remplazar solo lo necesario

Gracias!!!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jun 6, 2012)

Alguna foto o diagrama? Aislaste correctamente los transistores del disipador?
Edito. También podes probar saltear el pre para descartar que el problema este por ese lado.


----------



## blacktransistor (Jun 6, 2012)

Que Tal, Gracias por responder, si, se aíslo con sus respectivas micas y su grasita, adjunto el PDF original, lo tengo funcionando con un transformador de 32+32 (45+45 ya rectificado) y había estado funcionando desde Diciembre hasta el dia de hoy al rededor de 5 horas diarias  y nunca había presentado ningún problema.


si lo probé sin el pre, conectando directamente la misma mezcladora que había usado siempre, dando el mismo resultado, creo que es muy posible que se hallan dañado los transistores de salida, el sonido es así como entre distorsionado y semi cortado


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jun 6, 2012)

Si venía funcionando bien y de repente dejo de hacerlo lo más probable es que haya algún error en las conecciones! El chasis es metálico? proba saltear el pre a ver que pasa.


----------



## blacktransistor (Jun 6, 2012)

si es metálico, pero estando ya todo montado, estuvo funcionando bien algunos minutos, y después comenzó el problema, y ya salteando el pre es el mismo resultado!!


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jun 6, 2012)

Leyendo de nuevo da la sensación que puede llegar a ser problema de alimentación (que distorsione a alto volumen). Usaste la misma fuente que venías usando? como está de filtrado? (que capacitores tiene?)


----------



## blacktransistor (Jun 6, 2012)

los que indica el proyecto de 4700 µF a 63v. y la fuente si es la misma, probé el transformador directo y ya rectificado, y todo marca bien!! ¿¿no crees que un posible sobrecalentamiento no haya dañado los transistores??


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Jun 6, 2012)

No pierdes nada con revisar los transistores de potencia y de paso también los tip41 y tip42, algunas veces me ocurrió que un tip se quemaba y quedaba con los pines aislados de tal manera que el ampli seguía funcionando pero con un solo semiciclo produciendo un sonido bastante distorsionado. Saludos


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jun 6, 2012)

La verdad que no se. Según mi experiencia si se queman los transistores no anda ni a bajo volumen. Probá medir la tensión de la fuente a alto y a bajo volumen a ver si cae mucho con carga y también medi el ripple (por acá explica como: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/)


----------



## blacktransistor (Jun 6, 2012)

Revisadisimo, lo mas que baja el voltaje es a 41 volts y nada mas, y me refiero, no que se hayan quemado, sino solo dañado, pero bueno continuo probando


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 6, 2012)

aun con un transistor de salida quemado el ampli suena pero distorcionado se olle muy feo


----------



## blacktransistor (Jun 6, 2012)

eso se escucha convincente. bueno mañana probaré con un par de transistores nuevos, ahora si, con el disipador y ventilador que antes usaba y publicaré los resultados!!


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 7, 2012)

blacktransistor dijo:


> eso se escucha convincente. bueno mañana probaré con un par de transistores nuevos, ahora si, con el disipador y ventilador que antes usaba y publicaré los resultados!!


pero verifica cada transistor con el tester y no solo los de salida, tambien revisa cada resistencia si ves que alguna no te da el valor que representa sacala y midela espero te sea util


----------



## Cyborg16 (Jun 7, 2012)

No digo que no sean los transistores, pero más vale descartar lo demás antes que es gratis jajaja
Probá medir la tensión entre la salida del parlante y GND.


----------



## blacktransistor (Jun 7, 2012)

Dilema Resuelto!!! No se cual fue la razón pero uno de los "tip", dejo de funcionar por suerte tenia algunos de repuesto, y lo reemplace, entonces, lo probé y el sonido claro y potente regreso!!!  

Muchas Gracias A Todos Los Que Me Ayudaron!!


----------



## Roberto Calderón (Jun 7, 2012)

En varias ocasiones me sucedió, aunque nunca me di a la tarea de investigar el por qué, me alegra que hayas podido resolver el problema. Saludos


----------



## Electronica "ADJCP" (Jun 8, 2012)

blacktransistor dijo:


> Dilema Resuelto!!! No se cual fue la razón pero uno de los "tip", dejo de funcionar por suerte tenia algunos de repuesto, y lo reemplace, entonces, lo probé y el sonido claro y potente regreso!!!
> 
> Muchas Gracias A Todos Los Que Me Ayudaron!!


que te havia dicho mi amigo no necesariamente tenia que ser la salida 
y te dire la razon (nada dura para siempre) y mucho menos un componente electronico saludos


----------



## Santii (Dic 5, 2014)

arme el mismo ampli con los mismos transistores, todo andaba barbaro hasta que de la nada las resistencias de 0.47 x 5w. se fundieron y se quemaron los 2sc5200 reemplace estos dos componentes y cuando lo prendi de nuevo le volvio a pasar lo mismo, mi pregunta es si pueden ser los tip 41 y 42


----------



## crimson (Dic 5, 2014)

Santii dijo:


> ... todo andaba barbaro...



Hola Santii, una vez que el amplificador se prendió fuego es conveniente cambiar *todos* los semiconductores. Causas probables del fallecimiento:

Transistores truchos.
Mal acoplamiento térmico (los transistores se sobrecalientan al no haber buen contacto térmico con el disipador).
Bias mal regulado o exageradamente alto.
Oscilaciones parásitas (audibles o no). Para esto conviene hacer las masas "en estrella", todos los retornos a masa van al medio de los electrolíticos de la fuente.

Saludos C


----------



## josco (Dic 7, 2014)

en estos tiempos lo mas problable es que tu problema sea por transistores pirata, si puedes pon un imagen de los que se te quemaron. saludos.


----------

